# Favourite Goldberg Variations (Harpsichord) - Poll.



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I did a piano version of this poll earlier and many probably had harpsichord favourite too so on this poll are recordings that seem to be the most esteemed, and vote for the ones you like most out of them.
Please do not pick more than 3. Please do mention your favourites if you voted 'other'


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I selected Gilbert, Rousset, and Ross. The only one listed that I don't think very well of is the Koopman. We are rarely on the same wavelength.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I will probably be the only one to choose Landowska. I kid you not when I say that hers is the only solo harpsichord sound I can bear.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I will probably be the only one to choose Landowska. I kid you not when I say that hers is the only solo harpsichord sound I can bear.


She certainly is unique.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Landowska, of course, and I always return to the irrepressible and irreplaceable Igor Kipnis.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I selected Gilbert, Rousset, and Ross. The only one listed that I don't think very well of is the Koopman. We are rarely on the same wavelength.


Do you know Koopman's recordings of Bach trio sonatas?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

BenG said:


> Do you know Koopman's recordings of Bach trio sonatas?


Yes, but I would be a poor judge of any of the recorded performances because I'm not much of a fan of those works.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

There are far too many excellent harpsichord recordings of the Goldberg variations to make a poll like this meaningful.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I like several, but my number one is definitely Vinikour. Brilliant, fluent playing with the tempi and ornamentations that I enjoy the most, plus an instrument with treble and bass timbres that I love, plus technically perfect recording.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wot, no Suzuki?!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Even though the repeats aren't observed, my favorite recording on harpsichord is Ralph Kirkpatrick's from 1959.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I have not bough a lot of new versions, I have now recordings by Scott Ross, Bob Van Asperen,CHristopher Rousset,Gustav Leonhardt, Blandine Verlet, Pierre Hantai, Trevor Pinnock so far. I have to say Leonhardt and Verlet have the best magic. All of them are very good. Blandine Verlet, the closest another genius to Gustav Leonhardt, RIP.


----------

